# Job Opportunity



## Ege (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello;

I am currently working on a project to help foreigners to start up and run a business in Turkey. Is there anyone who is an expat, living in Turkey and interested in working on such a project?


----------



## furyangel (Jul 27, 2013)

Ege said:


> Hello;
> 
> I am currently working on a project to help foreigners to start up and run a business in Turkey. Is there anyone who is an expat, living in Turkey and interested in working on such a project?


I'm interested could you please e-mail me more details on ufg111 at yahoo dot com


----------

